# Coastal Bend



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...Open callbacks?


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Any news on Qual?


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Just wondering about Qual results Open callbacks?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I had a message on my phone 9:30 am saying that they were through 2 series of the qual and running the water blind. I heard the water blind was AA difficulty level.

Bob, good luck with Finn in the Derby.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks Dave,

Looks like late start for Derby then right? I'm sure Raven will kick Finn's butt. Maybe she likes him though and will let him fair well in his last derby


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> Looks like late start for Derby then right? I'm sure Raven will kick Finn's butt. Maybe she likes him though and will let him fair well in his last derby



Bob, Raven is good in training, but she's yet to prove herself in competition like Finn did with his win in limited # of tries. Just say'in...


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Qual;Dennis Mitchell's Nicki got 3rd Brad Lhotek's Lucy got a Jam


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open

17 dogs to water marks
2, 3, 6, 8, 18, 26, 30, 43, 44, 51, 58, 61, 62, 65, 69, 71, 72


Amateur

15 dogs to water blind
4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 25, 28, 30, 31, 34, 40, 45


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Good luck Ted. Go Team Rorem !!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Good luck Ted. Go Team Rorem !!!!


I second that!  Thanks for the callbacks, Ted..and Good Luck!

....#72 "Abby"..  ...


----------



## Rude Dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Just found this and it's so great to see how the dogs are doing!!! Thanks for taking the time to post information. It's hard to be in MN and have my dog is in TX but she's doing what she loves and she couldn't be with a greater group than the Rorem's and all involved with them!!!  When I have the opportunity to attend trials I'll def bring my laptop to post callbacks and return the favor.
Abby's Mom 

Julie


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats go out to Mike Boley and Rainey on getting QAA (2nd)

Congrats to Lauran Hays and Steel on getting a 4th in the Qual.

Yipppeeeee!!!!!

FOM


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Good Luck Ted and Dave R !!! Katie


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Rude Dog said:


> Just found this and it's so great to see how the dogs are doing!!! Thanks for taking the time to post information. It's hard to be in MN and have my dog is in TX but she's doing what she loves and she couldn't be with a greater group than the Rorem's and all involved with them!!!  When I have the opportunity to attend trials I'll def bring my laptop to post callbacks and return the favor.
> Abby's Mom
> 
> Julie


OMG You own Abby?? I absolutely adore her.....I got to handle her at the seminar and she tried to test me to see if she could walk all over me, very confident dog with attitude.....I liked that!

FOM


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I was told that they still haven't finished the second series of derby, that they are going to wait over 2 hours for someone at the open to come run a dog to finish the series.

Nope, didn't have to wait. Second series done, forgot to ask how many back to third.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

FOOD CHAIN.....OPEN
Amat
Qual







Derby


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Dave as part of the food chain I heard they shut the am down until open was done around 1. I think the derby had completed 2 series as of then.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

DJSchuur said:


> Dave as part of the food chain I heard they shut the am down until open was done around 1. I think the derby had completed 2 series as of then.


Yes, I heard that the whistles from the Am water blind were effecting the open water marks.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

FOM said:


> Congrats go out to Mike Boley and Rainey on getting QAA (2nd)
> 
> Congrats to Lauran Hays and Steel on getting a 4th in the Qual.
> 
> ...


Mike called yesterday and told me the good news!! CONGRATS!!! to Rainey and Mike also to Lauren and Steel..

Angie


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Qual Results

1. 23 Millforge Bronco II Joe Augustyn Karl Gunzer 
2. 33 Fargo's Rising River Mike Boley Michael Boley 
3. 10 Max Your Time Power Ranger Dennis Mitchell Steve Blythe 
4. 22 Signature's TX ColdBlueSteel CD MH Lauren Hays Lauren Hays 

RJ 25 Windy K's Flying Juicy Lucy Mike kerr Mike Kerr 
Jams:
1 Windigo Northern Lights SH Linda Bailey Patsy Martin 
29 CK Lucy in The Sky With Diamonds SH Brad Lhotak Steve Blythe 
30 Trumarc's Mister Smith Penny Youngblood Frank Baird/Mike Cicero 

Congrats to all.
Mike


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

We were there......... *CONGRATS* (again) to Mike & Rainey... they ran a great trial, as did Lauren and Steel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Way to Go!!


----------



## lilhank (Oct 10, 2004)

Congrat's Mr.Mike and Rainey!!!!

Jason


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Derby; congrats to Dave Grevlos and Bob Swenson and Richard Reeseman on your Jams in the Derby.Bob how many pts did Finn end up with? I heard Bill Hillman Got 1st and 4th don't know which dog got which though.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Just heard that Lauren Hays received a JAM in the Derby!! Way to go Lauren!!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Finn ended up with one 1rst, one Rjam and 2 jams in 7 derbies. He's a good boy. Now on to Qual. Good luck to other young dogs on Steve's truck. Looks like they are ready to compete.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

CONGRATS to Finn and Dr.Bob.
Good luck in the Quals!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MardiGras said:


> Just heard that Lauren Hays received a JAM in the Derby!! Way to go Lauren!!


OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!

FOM


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open

1. Willie O: Oman, H: Dave Rorem
2. Yogi O: Churack, H: Ty Rorem
3. Moda O: Tyson, H: Gunzer
4. Blue O: Hurst, H: Dave Rorem
RJ: Smitty O: Youngblood, H: Baird
J: Ace O: Oman, H: Ty Rorem
J: Homer O: Harbaugh, H: Dave Rorem

Amateur

1. Miz O/H: Berdan
2. Alley O/H: Washburn
3. Pinky O/H: Smith
4. Mac O/H: Kenny
RJ: Mootsie O/H: Shih
J: Buffy O/H Shih 
J; Mozzie O/H: Shih
J: Bull O/H: Widner
J: Dolly O/H: Gierman

Many thanks to the Coastal Bend Retriever Club

Thanks also to the Judges: Scott Carruth and Sissy Stone (Open), Steve Kompf and David Stone (Amateur)

And congratulations to Ty Rorem to a great start for 2008!
(Oh, and to Dave, too)


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

I would also like to give a big congratulations to Dave & Lauraine Grevlos on Weezie's green ribbon in the derby. Here's hoping for some other colors before long. :grin: :grin: ;-)


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations !! ..to Ty Rorem  ..oh, and to Dave (Rorem..lol), too!!

Judy


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to all! Anyone have the derby results?

Aaron


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Dang, now we have two Rorems to worry about in the Open?!  Congrats to both, way to start 2008!!!

Congrats Ted on your JAMs in the Amatuer.

FOM


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

FOM said:


> Dang, now we have two Rorems to worry about in the Open?!  Congrats to both, way to start 2008!!! ........FOM


LOL ....  

Great for their clients though!!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats Ted, and Congrats to my babies daddy, WILLIE!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Dang, now we have two Rorems to worry about in the Open?!


I know which one i'm putting a dog with!

Field trial season is upon us... WOOHOO!!!!

Thanks for the coverage and contrats to all.

SM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I know which one i'm putting a dog with!


Does Dave know you have a man crush on him???

FOM

(Sorry Mr. Rorem, couldn't resist!)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Does Dave know you have a man crush on him???
> 
> FOM
> 
> (Sorry Mr. Rorem, couldn't resist!)


Can't help it... he's such a teddy bear!

SM


----------

